#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  COMO CRESCER UM POSTE DE CONCRETO PARA ENLACES (ideias para suportes)

## Valdemilson

Olá pessoal! Preciso fazer um enlace PTP com o uso de dois postes. Os postes possuem 10m de altura e preciso crescer mais 7m em cada um. Tenho em mente fazer isso com tubos de metal, emendar um tubo de 6m com um tubo de 3m, dando num total de 9m deixando 2m para o suporte, mas preciso de ideias de suportes que aguentem o peso do anexo que irei colocar no poste, que ficará em torno de uns 60kg mais ou menos, projetei um mas nao sei se ficaria firme o suficiente para encarar as leis da fisica que envolve tal estrutura. com o suporte estaiarei o tubo. então segue a imagem do projeto que tenho em mente mas nao sei se vai dar certo. O que acham?

----------


## Conectiva

Eu não faria isso deve ter outras soluções mais seguras que você possa trabalhar depois com segurança nas atividade corretivas, como vai alinhar o vertical mesmo que consiga fazer o horizontal grudado no poste a 10M do chão? Ja vi antena virar com vento em mastro mais firme de peça unica imagino assim... vai bater catão ai apos cada tempestade de vento. Vida só temos 1 se cuida. Boa Sorte!

----------


## leosmendes

Eu também não recomendo. Até você fixar esta vara no poste vai ser difícil. Existem extruturas de ferro para esta finalidade no mercado. Cuidado com a alta tensão, tenha do da sua vida você só tem uma.

----------


## Valdemilson

Obrigado pela preocupação pessoal! Mas os postes são particulares em terrenos longe da alta tensão.

----------


## emilidani

> Obrigado pela preocupação pessoal! Mas os postes são particulares em terrenos longe da alta tensão.


Tem dois problemas esse projeto:

1) Como vai fazer para alinhar a antena no topo de um cano?
2) Como vai evitar a oscilação da antena com os ventos estando ela acima de um cano de 6m? Teria que estaiar primeiro o poste e depois o tramo de cano.

----------


## Valdemilson

1) R = será um suporte como aquele que instalamos nas casas dos clientes, que prega na parede, assim como esse, ou seja, o tubo por dentro ficaria livre para que eu pudesse girá-lo para alinhar a antena, mas nesse caso ele seria bem maior, ou seja, teria dois metros, e teria um estirante em suas costas para que eu pudesse parafusá-lo nos buraquinhos que existem nos postes.

2) R= colocaria estaios no cano, o poste nao precisaria estaiar pois ele aguenta o preso do cano por ser de concreto e estar enterrado a 2m de profundidade.

O que eu quero fazer realmente pessoal é adaptar o suporte que citei acima em um poste e em uma versão maior, por favor me ajudem. :Adore:

----------


## jorgilson

Qual antena irá usar?

----------


## Valdemilson

Uma sextant g-5hpnd. não é grande.

----------


## fbsalvi

Boa tarde amigo segue foto dos suportes que uso em postes....

Abraços.

----------

